# Solved: Mitsuba dv9200 support



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Impossible to find manual....tried www.mitsubausa.com, but no luck. Any place or person have a manual for this video cam...MITSUBA DV9200?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thread reopened per request.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

does this work?
http://www.mitsubausa.com/Download/manual/V07/V07en.pdf


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Great help..not exactly the model, but enough info to help out! thanks again!!!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

you're welcome,
.
from what you posted,
best i could do,
what can i say? 
.
anyway, IF you're happy now...


----------

